# DS #5385: Plants vs. Zombies (USA)



## Chanser (Jan 17, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6804^^


----------



## Pockle (Jan 17, 2011)

Great game.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Jan 17, 2011)

e


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yay for official scene release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I already have the one Team Crippler dumped, but that was an independent release, but meh. It worked for me.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is time to play this games!


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 17, 2011)

I really don't understand the scene. Why is it that the Team Crippler release isn't acknowledged as an official release? It's not like you need a special license to dump DS ROMs. Aren't they both totally clean dumps anyway?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Jan 17, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I really don't understand the scene. Why is it that the Team Crippler release isn't acknowledged as an official release? It's not like you need a special license to dump DS ROMs. Aren't they both totally clean dumps anyway?



They are the same dump... Don't think Team Crippler minds too much though. >.>


----------



## RoMee (Jan 17, 2011)

I think team crippler needs a new name, it's a little too obvious..
we wouldn't want a repeat of kongsnutz, do we?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 17, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Yay for official scene release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're both clean, but "Great Crippler" (the guy who dumped the "Crippler Whoopass" release) isn't part of the scene, while RobotKillers are.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 17, 2011)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't understand the scene, the way it works seems so incredibly pointless, like some sort of bureaucracy for software piracy.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 17, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AFAIK, it's not a scene release unless it was uploaded on UseNet. Great Crippler is a member on a piracy forum, so his dump doesn't count.

BTW, the NFO contains another Kim Jong-il with skeleton legs.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 17, 2011)

This game might lag for you if you have a crap MicroSD, so just be warned.


----------



## al5911 (Jan 17, 2011)

Use 8GB Sandisk speed 2 on DSTwo, no lag.

Using Team Crippler Whoopass rom, keep the scene release in my archive .

Thanxx  GreatCrippler, I got your rom more earlier than this.


----------



## ferofax (Jan 17, 2011)

game looks a bit rough on the edges so to speak. not very fluidly animated, and the colors are a bit bland and pixelly instead of the bright colors that we're used to seeing on the PC, but i guess it's all to do with the shift from flash vectors to sprite graphics.

still, they seem to be more than making up for it with content so...


----------



## Akothegreat (Jan 17, 2011)

I was expecting an iphone-like graphics, it looks ugly

I'll just have to see the exclusive content, including versus mode


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 17, 2011)

Might try this one as well. I really had fun playing it in the pc.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 17, 2011)

Akothegreat said:
			
		

> I was expecting an iphone-like graphics, it looks ugly
> 
> I'll just have to see the exclusive content, including versus mode




no..it's worse than iPhone quality....I played it


----------



## zizer (Jan 17, 2011)

RobotKillers you are second , lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 17, 2011)

Akothegreat said:
			
		

> I was expecting an iphone-like graphics, it looks ugly
> 
> I'll just have to see the exclusive content, including versus mode



You're a fool if you thought it was going to look like the iPhone version. The iPhone is tons stronger than the DS in terms of graphics.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 17, 2011)

Still though, you'd expect something like it. This is an eyesore.

I loved the Zombie animation on the top though.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jan 17, 2011)

any word on a cyclo?

and score, its supposed to blizzard tomorrow


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 17, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Still though, you'd expect something like it. This is an eyesore.
> 
> I loved the Zombie animation on the top though.



Wow picky much? It's a great looking game. 

So many people are graphics whores these days, it's sad.


----------



## nutella (Jan 17, 2011)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> any word on a cyclo?
> 
> and score, its supposed to blizzard tomorrow


Yep. Works fine.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 17, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> VentusVanitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gameplay>graphics for me anytime

Thats why i love retrogames


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, graphics aren't everything to me. 

IT'S MY OPINION that the game doesn't look good. The homebrew port looked better.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 17, 2011)

Never bothered playing PvZ. Guess it's about time to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## justin05 (Jan 17, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> This game might lag for you if you have a crap MicroSD, so just be warned.



Ridata Class 6 4gb, working well. no lag or what so ever.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 17, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*brofist to the both of you*


----------



## Kirby102 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just confirming that it doesn't work with DSTT v1.18 with YSMenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It error -4's me

Was looking forward to this release.


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jan 17, 2011)

Have the pc version and this is a great little port.  Fun to play and graphics are fine.


----------



## formiga (Jan 17, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, graphics aren't everything to me.
> 
> IT'S MY OPINION that the game doesn't look good. The homebrew port looked better.


What? What did you say?

That shitty one? No offense.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 17, 2011)

Guess it's time to see what all the hype over this game is about.  In all honesty, I'm expecting to be disappointed.


----------



## Phynx (Jan 17, 2011)

What hype?

The most I've heard is along the lines of "Oh, that'll be a decent little time waster."


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes the hb port sucked. But it looked graphically better than this version.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 17, 2011)

Phynx said:
			
		

> What hype?
> 
> The most I've heard is along the lines of "Oh, that'll be a decent little time waster."



Mostly hype from my friends at school.  They tend to never ever shut up about games they like, this being one of them.  Then it always happens - I never have a chance to play the game until way later, after having a good 50 liters of hype-juice crammed down my throat, and I end up finally playing the game and say "What's the big deal?"

There are very _very_ rare cases when they're actually right about a game being any good.


----------



## Akothegreat (Jan 17, 2011)

Given the time, it should be atleast be like the iphone
I'm willing to play this even if it was meant for windows 98, so stop being an idiot


----------



## NamoNakamura (Jan 17, 2011)

Played it.  It's pretty good.  I don't see why people are complaining about the graphics, they look fine to me.  The only issue I have with it is the sound quality's kinda shit.  The Music sounds barely a step up from MIDI, and the voice clips sound scratchy and grainy.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 17, 2011)

The port is OK, the sprites are cute (the animation suffers a little, though), and thanks to the touch screen it plays smooth as honey. The gameplay is unchanged, so the addiction is here, as well. I think I'll stick to the DS version - but if you have an iPhone, maybe should play PvZ on it instead.


----------



## Killermech (Jan 17, 2011)

What is this? Plants and zombies? So much shovelware nowadays!
Just joking! Gonna be awesome playing this on the DS


----------



## Stephapanda (Jan 17, 2011)

The graphics look perfectly fine to me. They're actually pretty cute. This will probably be my new before bed game. :]


----------



## Snailface (Jan 17, 2011)

Killermech said:
			
		

> What is this? Plants and zombies? So much shovelware nowadays!
> Just joking! Gonna be awesome playing this on the DS


If it were called "Plantz vs Zombiez" , then it would be shovelware.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 17, 2011)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> The port is OK, the sprites are cute (the animation suffers a little, though), and thanks to the touch screen *it plays smooth as honey.* The gameplay is unchanged, so the addiction is here, as well. I think I'll stick to the DS version - but if you have an iPhone, maybe should play PvZ on it instead.



Wait.. ais that a good thing or a bad thing? Because honey is pretty fucking thick...


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 17, 2011)

Re: Graphics, I've not played it but 2D games on the ds look much better when they're pixel art style the ds doesn't really have the resolution for the smooth vector art style visuals you get in flash games. If they just re-sized the flash graphics rather than re doing it all with the ds in mind it'll probably look a bit squished and jaggy.


----------



## Killermech (Jan 17, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha! So true


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 17, 2011)

You know what's weird, I hate the pool levels, but I like the Pog levels (Pool + Fog = Pog ((I miss pogs)))

Can't wait until I get there. I'm on 3-10.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 17, 2011)

does this work on the latest WOOD?
im in the phillippines for 3 weeks and dont wanna bother with a download if it doesnt work.
the download speeds here are ridiculous.. -_-


----------



## pitoui (Jan 17, 2011)

jerbz said:
			
		

> does this work on the latest WOOD?
> im in the phillippines for 3 weeks and dont wanna bother with a download if it doesnt work.
> the download speeds here are ridiculous.. -_-



Your ridiculous!

Ahem.. The game is only 20.7MB zipped. Well worth the download/wait.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 17, 2011)

pitoui said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah but im on vacation i'd rather not deal with the download if the game's not working on WOOD
so do you know if it works or not or are you just trolling my post?


----------



## Zeroneo (Jan 17, 2011)

jerbz said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does work.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Zeroneo said:
			
		

> jerbz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU! someone actually helping rather than quoting me for post count purposes


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's here! WoOO!

Edit: Just played the game, it's quite fun actually, Suprisingly it works without a firmware update


----------



## VenomTSH (Jan 17, 2011)

Versus mode, here I come!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 17, 2011)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> Versus mode, here I come!



Yeah, I just unlocked it last night. Haven't tried it, but I was reading the instructions, and it sounds pretty cool. I like the idea of being able to play as the zombies.

All I can say is, I'm really happy this turned out okay. I'm not too surprised, considering it's Popcap, but you never know. My only complaint is that the colors look kinda washed out on DS. It's such a pretty game to look at on PC.

BTW, anyone know when and if you unlock the garden?


----------



## klim28 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm so enjoying this game on DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




People nowadays are very hard to please.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 17, 2011)

It's really fun playing this.
I wanted this so bad since I don't have an iDevice, and I wanted to play it on the go.
And now it's here! Plays exactly like the PC version. Actually, it plays better because of a touch screen instead of a mouse.
Wonder how the new minigames will look like. VS mode is not really something I can use.



			
				GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> VenomTSH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked around and it should be in it. There's also an achievement for 'growing the wisdom tree *something* feet'.
Don't know for sure if that's the (Zen) Garden 'cause I haven't really played the PC version that much.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Jan 17, 2011)

Played the iPhone version, and that was a pain in the neck. Might as well try this one.


----------



## JoyConG (Jan 17, 2011)

zeromac said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all well and good.. But what if you can have both?

The other versions look great and play better.

All this version does is add a few touch gimmicks and a questionable vs mode..

Still, if you look at it alone it's a solid game. I woulda made it the first popcap outing of 3DS; a budget title at launch from popcap would have KILLED


Still finishing it (the campaign is short); if you've never played this game and can't get the PC/iOS version then this isn't bad


----------



## craplame (Jan 17, 2011)

This game looks really fun.


----------



## matt1freek (Jan 17, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I really don't understand the scene. Why is it that the Team Crippler release isn't acknowledged as an official release? It's not like you need a special license to dump DS ROMs. Aren't they both totally clean dumps anyway?



Not real sure how it works... my dump of FFV is still considered official AFAIK


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll be playing this for a while. It's more fun than desktop tower defense.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 17, 2011)

Does this work on AKAIO 1.8.1? 1.8.5?

Does this have any AP?


----------



## efiste2 (Jan 17, 2011)

works ok upto now on  AceKard AKIAO 1.8.5 NDSL


----------



## Porygon-X (Jan 17, 2011)

Ain't this awesome.

Gonna try it out later. When a fix comes out.


----------



## Rayder (Jan 17, 2011)

How far into this do you have to play to unlock Survival Mode?  I've a feeling I'd like that mode the best.  I'm only up to about level 3-5 at this point.  I started over once after forming my strategies.


----------



## basher11 (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone hating on the lawnmower zombie?


----------



## funem (Jan 17, 2011)

Played it to death on the PC. Nice to have a portable version. Graphics are not that great but are fine for the game..... Better than peggle.....


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 17, 2011)

matt1freek said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFV on ds?? What is this? I wanna know better!


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Jan 17, 2011)

e


----------



## dudereno (Jan 17, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> How far into this do you have to play to unlock Survival Mode?  I've a feeling I'd like that mode the best.  I'm only up to about level 3-5 at this point.  I started over once after forming my strategies.


Dunno. I'm up to the roof levels 5-4 and its still not unlocked.
Great game, loads of modes and content.


----------



## amaro (Jan 17, 2011)

say what you say, this game is very good!


----------



## YayMii (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm enjoying this game a lot. I have the greatest strategy (for daytime), and it relies on that double-headed sunflower upgrade that you buy from Crazy Dave. I breezed through 3-5 without aquatic plants because of it.


			
				NamoNakamura said:
			
		

> Played it.  It's pretty good.  I don't see why people are complaining about the graphics, they look fine to me.


It's because people are comparing it to the iPhone version, which has smoother and less pixelated sprites and more fluid animation.


----------



## sk8mystery23 (Jan 17, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying this game a lot. I have the greatest strategy (for daytime), and it relies on that double-headed sunflower upgrade that you buy from Crazy Dave. I breezed through 3-5 without aquatic plants because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. I bet you used the three lane dudes too right? Easy shiz.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 17, 2011)

sk8mystery23 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 3-lane shooters are the only ones I use. And with one of those fire-stump things in each lane, everything becomes much easier.


----------



## sk8mystery23 (Jan 17, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> The 3-lane shooters are the only ones I use. And with one of those fire-stump things in each lane, everything becomes much easier.


Game gets kinda easy after a few playthroughs, but it's still really fun for me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 17, 2011)

Am I the only one who loves the Squash? What I usually do is I play like 4-5 Sunflowers, when a Zombie comes, I'll use the squash so I save 50 sun, plant more sunflowers, then I start growing an army.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What's this game about? What's it like? Any pics? Is it any good?



Amazing tower defense game where Zombies are trying to get you. And you have to protect your yard by planting plants like pea shooters, repeaters, wallnuts, squashs and stuff to take them out.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 17, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who loves the Squash? What I usually do is I play like 4-5 Sunflowers, when a Zombie comes, I'll use the squash so I save 50 sun, plant more sunflowers, then I start growing an army.


I buy always the rakes from Crazy Dave's and use potato mines while I build up my sunflowers/army.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a waste to me though, I just use squashes lol. I need to get that four pea shooter though.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 17, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> That's a waste to me though, I just use squashes lol. I need to get that four pea shooter though.


How's it a waste? You don't _need_ to buy the rakes, and potato mines are 25 sun whereas squashes are 50.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah but Potato Mines take a ridiculous amount of time to load. Unless you put them in the third row from the left [I like to fill the first two rows with sunflowers.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Yeah but Potato Mines take a ridiculous amount of time to load. Unless you put them in the third row from the left [I like to fill the first two rows with sunflowers.


I do the same with my sunflowers. 
And if you place the potato mines immediately after the zombie appears on screen, it should be ready for the next zombie (at least for the first few).


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been filling the first two rows with sunflowers, and then I just use a squash or a tall-nut when zombies come before I'm ready. For my main defense, I put 2 lines of repeaters, with torchwood in front of them. In pool levels I also place 2 squash in front of the torch wood to keep the dolphin riders away, and I use tangle kelp to take down the snorkelers. It was working extremely well, but now I'm in the foggy nighttime pool levels and they've been significantly harder.

Also, is it just my imagination, or do tallnuts actually have more defense than wallnuts? It seems like it takes the zombies way longer to eat a tallnut.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought this was a release thread, not a strategy thread.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> I thought this was a release thread, not a strategy thread.



Alright then:

Game's out, this thread can be closed.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 18, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> I've been filling the first two rows with sunflowers, and then I just use a squash or a tall-nut when zombies come before I'm ready. For my main defense, I put 2 lines of repeaters, with torchwood in front of them. In pool levels I also place 2 squash in front of the torch wood to keep the dolphin riders away, and I use tangle kelp to take down the snorkelers. It was working extremely well, but now I'm in the foggy nighttime pool levels and they've been significantly harder.
> 
> Also, is it just my imagination, or do tallnuts actually have more defense than wallnuts? It seems like it takes the zombies way longer to eat a tallnut.


The game labels the Tallnut's toughness as "very high" while the Wallnut's toughness is "high". So yeah, the Tallnut is stronger.
And according to the PvZ wiki, the Wallnut can withstand 72 bites, while the Tallnut can withstand 144 bites.

@ShadowSoldier, nice.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2011)

What the hell does the Taco do? I don't remember that being in the PC game.

edit: nvm, I love Crazy Dave


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 18, 2011)

this is an amazing game to play on the go especially since it is touch screen controlled making it very accurate for the ds... quite strategic too, definitely gonna get this over the PC possibly due to size difference. I cant say that the experience of such a game on pc and ds is equal


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Jan 18, 2011)

Tested on SUpercard DS two, Works. fine, nothing wrong.

Amazing game. i was playing it for like 7 hours 2day.


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 18, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What does "part of the scene" even mean? Not active in the community of Homebrew/ROMs and such?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 18, 2011)

haloman800 said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Crippler uploaded their ROM to an obscure trojan-infested piracy forum, while RobotKillers uploaded theirs to UseNet. I'm pretty sure that has something to do with it.


----------



## lachinay (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> I thought this was a release thread, not a strategy thread.


For once, ONCE that a thread was barely interesting... way to go, dude


----------



## danweb (Jan 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> What the hell does the Taco do? I don't remember that being in the PC game.
> 
> edit: nvm, I love Crazy Dave



the taco was in the PC version. you just sell it to crazy dave, that's it. It doesn't do anything


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's pretty fun. The graphics aren't great compared to the other ones out there, but hey it's really good nonetheless. Although, if you have an iPhone, I'd say it's the better choice for a portable PvZ experience.


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jan 18, 2011)

I played the PC version, and it was pretty good! Then I got the iPhone version, and I didn't like it.... but I absolutely loved this game on the DS! Dunno why, though...


----------



## sk8mystery23 (Jan 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who loves the Squash? What I usually do is I play like 4-5 Sunflowers, when a Zombie comes, I'll use the squash so I save 50 sun, plant more sunflowers, then I start growing an army.



You can get four or five sunflowers out before the first zombie? I can only get three. I thought that was as much as you could get. o:


----------



## sinan (Jan 18, 2011)

sk8mystery23 said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Probably with rake


----------



## titen96 (Jan 18, 2011)

boxart is different


----------



## VashTS (Jan 18, 2011)

BRAAAIINNSS...

God damnit did this really have to come out.  now im going to spend a whole bunch of time playing this.  

PC version was awesome, wasted many hours playing.  This version feels a little slow paced.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Jan 18, 2011)

I highly recommended the iOS version, but while being the same, this iOS and DS versions are completely different. The iOS looks better, DS has more accurate controls. All things are substituted. 

While the game isn't as good looking as it could be, it makes up for it in content. It has much more content than the iOS one. That said, both are excellent ports.


----------



## Uthuriel (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG YESSSS!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> I highly recommended the iOS version over this. But for those without an iDevice, this is the perfect portable PvZ.
> 
> While the game isn't as good looking as it could be, it makes up for it in content. It has much more content than the iOS one.
> 
> ...



Great contribution! Thanks for adding to the thread!


----------



## Frogman (Jan 18, 2011)

Can you play as the zombies in campaign/solo as well or only in multiplayer also in multiplayer can u vs the computer


----------



## Strider (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else having issues starting it on Acekard 2i / akaio 1.8.5a?

It will always show the Licensed by Nintendo, and then stop at a black screen. Only every 5 boots or so, it will run on with the Popcap logo.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 18, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Uthuriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Anyway, this game is FREAKING ADDICTIVE!!! I CAN'T PUT IT DOWN!!!


----------



## klim28 (Jan 18, 2011)

^
Same here. Lost track of time last night. Shocked seeing its 2 in the morning @[email protected]

Gotta love PvZ


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jan 18, 2011)

I was happy to play this game last night until my dsl is out of battery.sad thing is when i tried to charge my dsl this morning,it doesnt work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i will never be able to continue this game until i fix my ds


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 18, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Anyway, this game is FREAKING ADDICTIVE!!! I CAN'T PUT IT DOWN!!!









 LOL, I forced myself to stop at midnight (I have to be up at 6.30am), just got the Almanac, very addictive little game, great dynamics. Hate those pole vaulting MFers though.


----------



## sk8mystery23 (Jan 18, 2011)

Strider said:
			
		

> Anyone else having issues starting it on Acekard 2i / akaio 1.8.5a?
> 
> It will always show the Licensed by Nintendo, and then stop at a black screen. Only every 5 boots or so, it will run on with the Popcap logo.



Yes, I have been having the same issue, and I've also been solving it the same way. Rebooting seems to do the trick. It's annoying, but who are we do complain?


----------



## Strider (Jan 18, 2011)

Just something that could maybe be fixed sometime. I'm wondering why this is happening sometimes, and sometimes not. Not the usual console behaviour


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 18, 2011)

mechagouki said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just put a tallnut there and they can't polevault it, or try putting anything that doesn't use much sun and let them pole vault over that!


----------



## dudereno (Jan 18, 2011)

Beat the adventure mode.



Spoiler



Zen garden is unlocked after 5-4. Survival mode is unlock once you beat the end boss 5-10. I kept the same strategy for most of the roof levels. Two columns of sunflowers, which I upgrade to the two-headed ones, two columns of cabbage pults with pumpkin armour and as many tall nuts as I could afford. If things got tricky I'd clear lanes with the jalapeño.



Still got a whole raft of levels to unlock in the various modes. Only got two achievements so far.. completed adventure mode and blow up 10 zombies at once with the cherry bomb.

Kudos to popcap. This game along with bookworm, bejweled twist and peggle dual shot are superb DS titles that everyone should try out.
I hope they bring bejeweled 3 to the humble DS in the near future.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 19, 2011)

Yay got the Zen Garden, I wonder if that little work around trick that worked on the PC, works on the DS....


----------



## klim28 (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't know that Survival Hard mode all areas are that hard @[email protected]


----------



## protomank (Jan 19, 2011)

Getting a "save data could not be accessed" on my old R4 with acekard menu :-P
Anyone knows a fix for this?

EDIT: Just upgraded my Wood/R4 to 1.22 and worked fine. Thanks anyway and sorry for the inconveniance.


----------



## spitz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone upload save game that has adventure mode completed once? I completed pvz many times on different platforms but i just want to play VS mode with my mates with all the zombies unlock.
Thanks if anyone is kind to do so.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 20, 2011)

spitz said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone upload save game that has adventure mode completed once? I completed pvz many times on different platforms but i just want to play VS mode with my mates with all the zombies unlock.
> Thanks if anyone is kind to do so.



Did you seriously JUST sign up just to post that?


----------



## melvox (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm...Is the music supposed to sound like that? The PC game was about 55+MB the DS one is 60+MB so, what happened to the music and sound?


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 20, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Deleted-246289 (Jan 20, 2011)

This game is GREAT, it is like tower defense but in a better way, you have to try it guys


----------



## swx914 (Jan 23, 2011)

it doesn't seem to work after 3-5. does anyone else have the same problem? im using r4 sdhc.


----------



## jgblahblahblah (Jan 23, 2011)

e


----------



## onivan (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't believe how a crappy game like this made it to a NDS game. I hope Minecraft would get ported as well. Now thats an amazing game.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jan 25, 2011)

sk8mystery23 said:
			
		

> Strider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't had this problem yet... then again, I STILL haven't updated!(still at 1.8.1!)


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 25, 2011)

onivan said:
			
		

> I can't believe how a crappy game like this made it to a NDS game. I hope Minecraft would get ported as well. Now thats an amazing game.


Crappy game?? Seriously, stop smoking crack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope you're trolling, otherwise how is it a crappy game??
Anyway Minecraft would be horrible on DS, and the wi-fi Nintendo supplies, don't expect there to be an online mode for long if they release a new console -_-


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 25, 2011)

He is trolling -_-


----------



## YayMii (Jan 25, 2011)

swx914 said:
			
		

> it doesn't seem to work after 3-5. does anyone else have the same problem? im using r4 sdhc.


I don't have an issue.
But if you want anyone to be helpful, be more specific about what you have (there are hundreds of different R4 SDHCs out there).


----------



## Splych (Jan 25, 2011)

onivan said:
			
		

> I can't believe how a crappy game like this made it to a NDS game. I hope Minecraft would get ported as well. Now thats an amazing game.


he be trolling in this thread .
but how the hell is Minecraft going to be ported to the DS ?
it won't have enough customization . 
-js

and plus , Plants vs. Zombies is a game where porting it was a good idea . no need for updates . . .


----------



## swx914 (Jan 26, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> swx914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how to describe what kind I have. The website on the cover is r4rts.com and i'm using the kernel that the website is providing. This is such a good game and it's a shame being unable to play in the middle.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 26, 2011)

this game is GREAT.. perfect for handheld and stylus control load of fun, should be on DSiware but still sweeet


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't see why everybody is complaining so much about the graphics, I don't see any problem with them. This game is awesome, I played it for 3 hours today already.... most I've played a DS game in a while.


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 27, 2011)

I already finished the game and it's fun!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Has anybody encountered a Yeti Zombie? I haven't encountered it yet.


----------



## Strider (Jan 27, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> sk8mystery23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found out how to fix this, turn off reset and cheat for the game, and it'll always start.


----------



## kenshin-dragon (Jan 27, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I already finished the game and it's fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to play through story mode again it's in the last night pool level, the one with it pitch black and there is lightning, if you don't get it the first time you have to play through the the story mode again until it appears. thats the only way you can find the yeti zombie.


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 27, 2011)

kenshin-dragon said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Am0s (Jan 27, 2011)

The game is good I like it its fun and simple, my kids also like it too, glad they dont know what zombies are yet lol


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 27, 2011)

Am0s said:
			
		

> The game is good I like it its fun and simple, my kids also like it too, glad they dont know what zombies are yet lol


Hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucky for you that your kids didn't know what's a zombie.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Aug 11, 2011)

When too many zombies enter the screen it starts lagging for me and at level 3-10 the game even crashed.
does everyone els have this problem also?
i havent updated my supercard DSone EOS for a while, maybe thats it?


----------

